# Philippine Language



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

My better half shared this with me, while I speak English and some French, a smattering of Tagalog and even less Ilocano (our local area). My better half advises that he speaks 2 recognised languages, English and Tagalog. He considers Ilocano, Bicol Which he converses fluently with as local dialects and don't count, interesting because he also has a firm grasp on Spanish and communicates comfortably with friends from Visayas and Mindanao.

Taglish rings a bell.

I always understood there were only perhaps 120 dialects within PH. but this link shows differently and the figures are interesting, have a look.






Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

86% speak English LOL... not in my region they barely understand the words that are coming out of my mouth and for sure even if they understand some English the conversation going to be limited and then you'll be talking to yourself. 

Just from my experience and this includes my in-laws who I thought understood me for at least a decade but it turns out they understood very little of our previous conversations they just ? They didn't' want to hurt the relationship or tried to understand as best they could without letting me know that I was basically talking to myself... So my best guess is that probably only 30% can understand English enough to get by with basic conversations and maybe a little bit more advanced discussions.

My youngest son is in an 8th grade private school and I asked him how many of his classmates can speak English and it turns out less than half.

Reminds me, I need to set aside an hour per day to learn the Tagalog language.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> 86% speak English LOL... not in my region they barely understand the words that are coming out of my mouth and for sure even if they understand some English the conversation going to be limited and then you'll be talking to yourself.
> 
> Just from my experience and this includes my in-laws who I thought understood me for at least a decade but it turns out they understood very little of our previous conversations they just ? They didn't' want to hurt the relationship or tried to understand as best they could without letting me know that I was basically talking to myself... So my best guess is that probably only 30% can understand English enough to get by with basic conversations and maybe a little bit more advanced discussions.
> 
> ...


Interesting Mark, I do set aside time to learn Tagalog but not nearly enough probably because of where we live, family included have a very firm grasp and comprehension of the english language and those few that didn't fare well in the education system it's quickly translated by friends and occasionally by myself.
Definitely to date not my experience the 30% opinion, My personal experience within our locale would be 70 to 80% English communicable.

Different strokes I suppose.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Google Translate is a good app translates english to Filipino and vica versa and it speaks back in Tagalog so you know how to pronounce the sentances, it even translates handwriting !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Google Translate is a good app translates english to Filipino and vica versa and it speaks back in Tagalog so you know how to pronounce the sentances, it even translates handwriting !


I purchased a Tagalog I & II disc set from Rosetta Stone in 2011 and it's really helpful I need a new USB type headset or high quality because the program also checks not only grammar but how you pronounce the words and for sure I use the Google translate apps and they are very helpful.

Our area is listed as a 4th class municipality and it's rare if I see another expat in our region other than out at the major malls and grocery stores.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

You may find it interesting if you ask your partner what dialect/language do they;
- Think in when relating to daily activities. (example driving & sees a tree), Dream in, etc.

My spouse speaks 5 dialects & English. When in the states she dreams & thinks in English, when in the PI it depends where she is and dreams & thinks in the local dialect.:confused2: LOL


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

most all I know speak 3-5 languages in pinas....I heard many hundred dialects


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> 86% speak English LOL... not in my region they barely understand the words that are coming out of my mouth and for sure even if they understand some English the conversation going to be limited and then you'll be talking to yourself.
> 
> Just from my experience and this includes my in-laws who I thought understood me for at least a decade but it turns out they understood very little of our previous conversations they just ? They didn't' want to hurt the relationship or tried to understand as best they could without letting me know that I was basically talking to myself... So my best guess is that probably only 30% can understand English enough to get by with basic conversations and maybe a little bit more advanced discussions.
> 
> ...


of the 6 islands ive lived on or spent a lot of time on Most understood and spoke English,at least to some extent. Many PRETEND not to because Filipino pride doesn't let them do it because they hate to make mistakes. It would seem that you settled in an extremely ignorant area Mark.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My ex in Philippines spoke about 6 languages in pinas and Chinese


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> of the 6 islands ive lived on or spent a lot of time on Most understood and spoke English,at least to some extent. Many PRETEND not to because Filipino pride doesn't let them do it because they hate to make mistakes. It would seem that you settled in an extremely ignorant area Mark.


Another thing to look at is the class of your municipality, I live in a 4th class Municipality.


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

i thought filipino speak english.. they do teach english at school, rite?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Chika Lesmana said:


> i thought filipino speak english.. they do teach english at school, rite?


If you visit tourist vacation spots and large cities you will run across more English speaking but out in the provincial area's not so much you'll be having a private conversation with yourself. My son is in 8th grade and in a private school and only 20% of his classmates can understand English well, I have noticed that kids seem to understand much better than the adults and when shopping in the municipality the store clerk sometimes they ask their children to translate the favorite term here when someone has trouble speaking English is that they have a nosebleed.

Unless you have cable TV the local programming is mainly in Tagalog so maybe only one channel devoted to movies in English and another US movie channel in Tagalog but you'd need to by a cable box for that we use the ABS/CBN TV Plus a one time fee of 1,500 pesos it's purchased in the store it also brings channels in crystal clear.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Chika Lesmana said:


> i thought filipino speak english.. they do teach english at school, rite?


Depends on the area...my gf didn't get English until college.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know what criteria they use, but here in Iloilo my wifes Apu is in grade 1 (just turned 7 years old)and learning basic english. She already knows some and we can converse to some extent.

Fred


----------



## isabellamor (Jan 23, 2020)

It still depends on the place you visit, not everyone is fluent in the English language but trust when I say that Filipinos will try their best to help you out using simple English.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

My lady's 10 year old niece understands English perfectly, but is shy to speak it.

Mainly learnt from watching English TV, movies & YouTube...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Grand kids*



Tiz said:


> My lady's 10 year old niece understands English perfectly, but is shy to speak it.
> 
> Mainly learnt from watching English TV, movies & YouTube...


My grand kids have both learned English from living with me and also YouTube has been a real helper, I wish I could say the same for me learning Tagalog, I know many words but who am fooling I can't hold a conversation or understand even after living here a decade but the few words I have learned sure have helped me get through conversations or transactions.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Man, I speak a little Tagalog and Kapampangan. My Kapampangan is a little better than my Tagalog because of my mom speaking only Kapampangan to me 100% lol. My dad is all 100% English with me. Tagalog I maintained from my coworkers in the USA and watching Filipino tv/movies. I try to learn a few words here and there when I'm motivated. I can write and read a little from both Filipino languages.


----------



## JamesNichols (Jan 14, 2020)

lefties43332 said:


> My ex in Philippines spoke about 6 languages in pinas and Chinese


I can speak 5 languages. Most of the people have 3 languages.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

JamesNichols said:


> I can speak 5 languages. Most of the people have 3 languages.


agreed,As Stated in my other post most Filipinos I know speak 3 languages....usually 2 are dialects of Filipino languages and English but my ex gf spoke 6....she spoke Chinese,english,,bisaya,tagalog and 2 other remote Filipino dialects.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I'm absolutely useless when it comes to learning foreign languages. My wife on the other hand speaks several Philippines languages/dialects plus English, Spanish and Arabic, and she thinks I'm clever just coz I understand a bit about engineering.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hogrider said:


> I'm absolutely useless when it comes to learning foreign languages. My wife on the other hand speaks several Philippines languages/dialects plus English, Spanish and Arabic, and she thinks I'm clever just coz I understand a bit about engineering.


They are the copiers of the world...they memorize well as does my son...he is amazing. One time and he has it memorised


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chika Lesmana said:


> i thought filipino speak english.. they do teach english at school, rite?


Yeah, they do. But if you ask me, you should learn Tagalog first and the local language...like Kapampangan if you are on Walking Str...I mean Pampanga. Me, I'd rather re-learn Kapampangan first. I'm Kapampangan 100% effing represent!!! Pagmaragul ku di paning alte!!!🤣😂

Same in the "world", you should learn English if you're in CONUS. Assimilate man. I'd learn Japanese asap if I was a expat there.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

JamesNichols said:


> I can speak 5 languages. Most of the people have 3 languages.


Haha. Cool. My wife isn't a Pinay. I have to learn her country language as well. Mostly "I love you" and stuff like that 🤣😂😎😍 Plus where I'm from in the U.S., you need to know a little Spanish, Cantonese, Russian, Mandarin, Korean, Japanese, Indian, and etc.


----------



## Cathsmith (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm having a hard time with some of the Tagalog words that difficult to pronounce. It's like tongue twisting words that I can't utter. Glad that some of my staffs always teaching me how to pronounce it properly some of the basic Tagalog words. Well, I can't communicate well in Tagalog. Though, I understand some of the basic Tagalog words.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tagalog the Correct Pronunciation*



Cathsmith said:


> I'm having a hard time with some of the Tagalog words that difficult to pronounce. It's like tongue twisting words that I can't utter. Glad that some of my staffs always teaching me how to pronounce it properly some of the basic Tagalog words. Well, I can't communicate well in Tagalog. Though, I understand some of the basic Tagalog words.


Welcome to the forum Cathsmith, I try speaking what little Tagalog I know and it's hard for them to understand there's no accent or correct pronunciation or they just refuse to admit you spoke Tagalog and are trying to figure out what you just said. 

I had a businessman tell me once... Speak English  He doesn't understand much English but he still wanted me to speak English over my bad pronunciation of Tagalog but I also had a very nice conversation while riding in a jeepney and I told them that story and they told me to speak Tagalog so they were encouraging me to keep trying was my take away from it, for sure it makes things a little easier just knowing simple phrases or words.

I do have a program from Rosetta Stone I & II and it has me pronounce words and also proper grammar but my headset failed years ago and it requires a high quality USB call center styled headset in order to work with the software.

My wife has no patience in teaching me Tagalog so I've learned so much from using public transportation the people all say the same things when giving their fair or when stopping so you can pick it up much faster, also some of these commercials.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Cathsmith said:


> I'm having a hard time with some of the Tagalog words that difficult to pronounce. It's like tongue twisting words that I can't utter. Glad that some of my staffs always teaching me how to pronounce it properly some of the basic Tagalog words. Well, I can't communicate well in Tagalog. Though, I understand some of the basic Tagalog words.


Also welcome to the forum Cathsmith, I learnt many years ago to my amazement that unlike the english alphabet, the Filipino vowels only have one sound and one sound only unlike the english language (lol, and spelling) eg: busy, bus, bureaucracy, buy etc. No wonder Filipinos and other nations have a hard time learning english.
I remember when I went to Taal 8 years ago and pronounced it as such, quickly pointed out by my hosts that it's pronounced Ta al. Still learning but once you understand the vowels things get easier.
Good luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tintree86 (Mar 9, 2020)

I am a Ret Gysgt moving to P.I. it’s been so long since I’ve been there would like a friend either living there or someone going there like myself to share experience and sort of help each other out. An expat living there as a mentor would be great. I play golf and other activities and would like to meet other expats and get involved. Would love to hear from somebody. I have a friend from way back John Reveille that’s been there for a long time now but don’t know if he is still there.angles city


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting, I posted to our newest member many hours ago and it disappeared, not sure why and will start again. Hope I remember what I said as it's been beer o'clock here in Oz for an hour or more.

Welcome Tintree, hope you enjoy and contribute, I gather you are looking at the Angeles city area? We are 3 or 4 hours north but there are plenty of expats in Angeles that should jump in to help you out. Subic also has many expats and not too far away. Enjoy.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fellow Expats*



Tintree86 said:


> I am a Ret Gysgt moving to P.I. it’s been so long since I’ve been there would like a friend either living there or someone going there like myself to share experience and sort of help each other out. An expat living there as a mentor would be great. I play golf and other activities and would like to meet other expats and get involved. Would love to hear from somebody. I have a friend from way back John Reveille that’s been there for a long time now but don’t know if he is still there.angles city


Welcome to the forum Tintree86 and so when's your final move? We do have a few members in Subic and Angeles and I'm pretty sure you will meet up with many other expats that live in these area's.

Are you going to use the SRRV Retired Military Visa? Just curious because you could probably knock out some of paper work before you arrive with your nearest Philippine Consulate Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Philippine Retirement Authority (SRRV) https://pra.gov.ph


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

For some of you in here, start off with "Mahal na mahal kita!!!" aka I truly love you in Tagalog. Or "Kalaguran daka" in Kapampangan. That should get you laid. Just kidding. That will get you married actually. Yeah, learn the vocabulary first. Start naming objects in your house you see everyday in Tagalog or province language. Cups, chairs, floor, wall, sink, bathroom, clothes, counting from 1 to 100, parts of your body, and all that. Like you're in kindergarten.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good idea I need to set aside add an extra hour each day to study Tagalog words, I do remember studying the colors and the various names for vegetables and certain ingredients for cooking it's all important when you are at the market it makes things move much faster.


----------



## 68whiskeymike6 (Jan 10, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Good idea I need to set aside add an extra hour each day to study Tagalog words, I do remember studying the colors and the various names for vegetables and certain ingredients for cooking it's all important when you are at the market it makes things move much faster.


Exactly. The word "Gulay" pronounced Gooo-lie( like something gooey or you're lying) is Tagalog for vegetables. "Gule" is Kapampangan. I got the Kapampangan dictionary book in this picture below at a National Bookstore at the SM Mall. The Tagalog book on Amazon. I hope they still carry them. They cost P143 pesos each. Sorry for the pic, not to clear image wise. It's an English Kapampangan dictionary and it's pretty damn good. It's got common phrases, folk songs, and so on in the back along with being a dictionary.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

68whiskeymike6 said:


> Exactly. The word "Gulay" pronounced Gooo-lie( like something gooey or you're lying) is Tagalog for vegetables. "Gule" is Kapampangan. I got the Kapampangan dictionary book in this picture below at a National Bookstore at the SM Mall. The Tagalog book on Amazon. I hope they still carry them. They cost P143 pesos each. Sorry for the pic, not to clear image wise. It's an English Kapampangan dictionary and it's pretty damn good. It's got common phrases, folk songs, and so on in the back along with being a dictionary.


Real cool Whiskey, I have a program I bought nearly 10 years ago from Rosetta Stone it's Tagalog 1 + 2 and it goes through many situations with photos and thats basically how I learned the colors and many other words, I have a long way to go but also it teaches me proper grammar, spelling and pronunciation, my only problem right now is I need a high quality headset with voice recognition capability, I had one and it fell apart years ago, so that's next on my list of things to buy online.

Learning the basic words for vegetables, colors, flour, sugar, vinegar ect... sure make the transaction move much faster especially when the market workers are busy, I think Toqwa (Tofu) was my first guli (vegetable word), I had inquired several times because my wife told me to get some but don't use Tofu it will never work, found that out the hard way and same with Flour (harina) good luck getting Flour you'll be standing there with nobody to help and to make matters worse most vendors in the markets where I shop don't speak English.


----------



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

expatuk2016 said:


> Google Translate is a good app translates english to Filipino and vica versa and it speaks back in Tagalog so you know how to pronounce the sentances, it even translates handwriting !


Great advice! I'd been using this also when i want to send a message to my Filipina friend, although I know she understands English. I just want to learn more Tagalog language when talking to her.


----------

